# Grilling mats for smoking?



## montana_10 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey Guys, i'm tony and new on this forum! 
First of all i want to apology for my english i'm italian originally but i've heard that this is the best page for bbq questions ;)

I have a Pelletsmoker and i'm tired of cleaning the cooking grid so i thought bout using grilling mats. 
Do you think it will effect the results of the meat?

I hope someone can help me!

Thanks 

Tony :)


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 8, 2020)

welcome to smf Tony a great site, I can't answer your question I never used them but i'm sure you'll get some answers soon. don't worry about your English it's probably better then mine.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 8, 2020)

I've used a mat and cannot tell the difference. Some meats are smoked using pans, if that works, then certainly a mat would.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 8, 2020)

Welcome Tony. most of us don't speak English either, we speak American    I really can't answer your question about the mats but will share some experience I had when I bought some not too long ago. When making the purchase be sure to get ones that are a web design...like a screen, that have "holes" through them. The Q-Matz are a good example and a great product. I bought a set from Amazon for smoking sausage and they were solid, no holes through them and didn't work for low temp cooking. The heat does not penetrate, it circulates around the mats and exits the smoker without really getting to the meat. I had the smoker up to about 270* trying to get 170* at the grate and it never made the desired temp. Wound up giving two full sets of the mats away here on the forum. Just a heads up to avoid that possible pitfall. I know a lot of people here use the Q-Matz and I've read some really good stuff about them. I believe you can find them here






						A-MAZE-N Products - Smoker Tubes, Fuel, Fire Starters, and More
					

A-MAZE-N Products builds and sells quality BBQ Smoker Tubes, smoker boxes, fire starters, wood pellets and Q-MATZ for gas, charcoal, and pellet grills.




					amazenproducts.com
				




They are a sponsor of the site here and provide excellent service and great products. I'd be willing to bet that the vast majority of people in the forum have some sort of product from them. I know I do...a bunch of them   You'll not find better service than Todd provides. He's quite the ambassador to the forum.

Robert


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 8, 2020)

I have used them on my grill - it got too hot when I tried them, but they did fish fillets just fine!  Just keep the heat at a moderate level 220°m or so!


----------



## sandyut (Apr 8, 2020)

I have used them without issue  - mostly for delicate fish and jerky.  cant tell any difference.

Tony Montana - scareface fan?

Welcome to the best place on earth!


----------



## negolien (Apr 8, 2020)

I have used the ones below for veggies and meatload at 250 and they were fine. Not sure what the max temps are on things like that though.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 8, 2020)

the that two came with my rec tec say up to 550, for indirect heat.  never used them that hot...maybe 400-450 ish.  not an issue.  I think these were just generic.


----------



## Teal101 (Apr 8, 2020)

I use them to keep smaller items from falling through the grill grates, they work fine!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 8, 2020)

Yep ,I got the ones tx smoker posted. They work good for fish, jerky, veg, etc. They are mesh so you will still get some on grill racks. Mesh is needed for heat and smoke penetration. Solid I don't think would be the answer. I have used aluminum foil to help with mess. Cut numerous slits.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 8, 2020)

Even with the mats I imagine you would still have to clean the grates.  I clean my grates each run.  Just soak in real hot water with oxyclean a few hours.  Come back scrub with a brush and nearly good as new.  Easy peasy...


----------



## sandyut (Apr 8, 2020)

zwiller said:


> I clean my grates each run. Just soak in real hot water with oxyclean a few hours. Come back scrub with a brush and nearly good as new. Easy peasy...


that sounds like work.  bahahah

I just use a wood scrape tool and call them clean enough :)


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 8, 2020)

I don't use grill mats in the smoker.
For fish and heavy cuts like pork butt, I use a procelain coated grill topper.









						USA Porcelain Topper | Char-Broil®
					

Keep your smaller food from falling in the cracks. This porcelain topper has a non-stick coating for easy cleanup and it's great for veggies, seafood, or bacon. Handles on the side make it easy to lift and shift. If you're looking for a great addition to




					www.charbroil.com


----------



## zwiller (Apr 8, 2020)

This just hit me, whatever you use to prevent cleaning the grates will need to cleaned...  Fools errand maybe.


----------

